# Annaconda Hardball



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I was in the GC today and popped into Annaconda with the MO catalogue for a bit of, "we'll beat it by 10%", price matching.

After the discount SX40's were $14.85 each
RMG Scorpion 150XDD for $11.75
Halco Roosta popper for $9.55

This time they happily honoured thier pricing policy - No questions asked.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work Dan, those are great prices.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

well done dan,

thats great pricing, i didnt think they would match the mo catalogue.
might have to go haggle myself


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Last time Anaconda refused to price match I fully spat the dummy. After three emails and no response I called the 1800 number, spoke to a manager and lodged a complaint about the GC store.

My argument was that you can buy anything from the MO catalogue over the counter at Fishing tackle Australia for catalogue price.

The "mailorder/$10.00 postage" excuse is simply rubbish because this stuff can be purchased over the counter.

To add more weight to the argument, I advised them that Amart sports honor the catalogue as well.

Most customers won't walk into Anaconda or Amart and request price matching. That is why the shelf price is often quite high. e.g. SX40's $19.99. When someone challenges the price, all the suckers wear the cost.

If you go to Amart and Anaconda, you can make massive savings if you challenge them on competitor products, buy the home brand stuff and raid the sale bins. Everything else will probably be premium price.

At Amart the other day, I got some nice Manns 4" soft plastics at 5 packets for $5.00 (25 x 4" jewie softs for $5 bucks) - Straight out of the sale bin.


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

i don't know about you guys but to go and haggle over price is down right degrading and just not right if you want some thing and you think its to much don't buy it don't lower yourself to a tight ass as you will be seen and if you have any pride in your self you don't want that. this is just my opinion. Tommy


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

dooyor said:


> if you want some thing and you think its to much don't buy it don't lower yourself to a tight ass as you will be seen and if you have any pride in your self you don't want that.


If you want something go ahead and pay full price, y pay the price for 1 lure when you could buy a few and get another basically free with the savings.

Doesn't have the slightest to do with pride or being a tight ass. :roll:

Dan


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

as i sad that's what i think . i would not go into a shop and haggle for price just because some one has it cheaper go and buy it there and to me yes if you do haggle like that you are a tight ass.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Tommy: For me the savings are a secondary victory. (But I'm proud of them)

I spent years writing commercials and I heard hundreds of business owners tell me they were the CHEAPEST.

When I prompted all these Gung Ho executives further, they started backpedalling because they were often incapable of staying true to thier word or worse still, couldn't justify thier own belief system about thier company.

For a competitive business in a competitive market, an advertised pricing promise can be a massive money spinner. The financial rewards are enormous.

Personally, I believe the word CHEAPEST should be banned from all advertising. It is the killer of creativity and the murderer of great ideas.

Until that happens, I'm gonna walk around with my trusty catalogue and happily be Dan the eccentric purveyor of the petty pricing promise.

Stuff 'em. The only thing I'm embarrassed about is not walking out the door at creative meetings when "CHEAPEST" was the ONLY advertising outcome.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Dan, I'm with you mate. The pricks work on a 300 percent markup anyway.

BTW You stocking up for your next bass trip?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Mick: Bass fishing crossed my mind for a 1000th of a second today.':lol:' Then I realised it was a futile waste of time and took the second worse option - Estuary fishing!

The SX-40's were purchased to downrig for outside Snapper. I used color #309 today in the river because it was way too windy offshore.

3 undersized x bream


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

hi Dan i don't think the sx40 will be strong enough to handle snapper


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Milan: Neither do I ''.

I'm getting some 1/0 Owner trebs to swap out with. I'll permanently remove the middle treb and replace the rear split ring and treb. Will be interesting to see how the action is affected.

Doesn't really matter because the snapper are pretty dumb up here.

Bass seem a lot more switched on.... They'd never touch a replaced treb on a SX-40.':twisted:' Actually, bass over 7cm wouldn't touch anything I threw at them.


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

Dan let us know how they go i have a interest in ecogear good stuff


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Dan & Milan,

Snapper up here just love the SX60s. I forget the colour code but it was originally a green & gold. Most of that has been chewed off now 

BTW Milan, Do you also stock the lively lures range?

Oh yeah, Dan, I got some drum from a local guide yesterday. Bass, it seems are getting line smart in the heavily fished areas. They are no longer taking ratling lures the way they did at first. They seem to now prefer a lure that doesn't rattle. The results of my last few sweetwater trips seem to validate this.

This bloke - Paul Dolan knows his onions and is a bass & barra man extraordinaire. here is a link to his website.

http://www.frasercoastsportfishing.com/ ... _196.shtml

He is the bloke in the second piccie on this page. hell of a nice bloke, heavily involved in the fish stocking program here and a wealth of information. if ya really wanna catch a bass, (ya know ya do  ) give him a shout.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

dooyor said:


> and to me yes if you do haggle like that you are a tight ass.


Tommy when you substitute the words 'tight ass' from the above lines with ' in real world and practical' then its closer to what the majority do I believe.

When I gave a quote as a contract mower man, the reply was always a query regarding a better price for cash; my reply was always yes or no, but I never looked down on the people for asking.

You have create your opportunities, they are not waiting for you mate :wink:


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

hay mick i can get it all


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> I will be venturing out to the auburn anaconsda store soon and i will have my arse puckered up so tight a duck would be jealous.


One tip Gatesy, become a member at the desk [free] and be aware the only discounts are on tags showing members price, although every purchase puts you in a $5000 draw each month

My first visit got some Gulp worms at a crazy members price and next day decided to get more...at the checkout she said full price and when I challenged, it seemed the discount had moved overnight to another in the Gulp range...sure enough on the display the member discount card was another item entirely.

They are no different to the rest of the chains with the specials only to suck you in, although they are great with yak accessories and leave the rest for dead in their range


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hmmm, wonder if they'd do the 'beat it by 10%' price guarantee on their new yaks?

I know they sell the Ocean Kayak range in the Gold Coast store, I wonder if Lidcombe has them??


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hey you blokes it's ARSE not ASS.
 
An Ass is like amule :!:

He said throwing fuel on the fire :lol: :lol: :lol:

Chris


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Also, it's linguistically unaustralian to call it a mule - It's is a donkey! Every dumb ass knows that ':wink:'


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol: 
Those member discounts at anaconda can be very good, like scupper at $899  
Never hurts to ask for a discount if you visit often, or plan to in the future.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Gunston, bloody good onya maaaaaate,  

I guess I must be a tight donkey too


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

> An Ass is like amule


Lucky I can't spell :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I make a bit of a horses mule out of myself
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Chris


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

I always ask for a discount no matter where or what I am buying (except petrol and fast food and if its close to closing hell I'll ask for half price food as well) the people are under no obligation to sell to you but they usually will as the mark up is so big there is plenty of fat left for them. The idea that it is degrading is ridiculous I know that if I paid $250 for something and a mate got it for $150 I would feel like an idiot. If you a buy a house a car a boat you make an offer why not a fishing reel. The only exception i have is if i am buying something to resell off a private seller I always pay full price.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

yaker said:


> Actually, a mule is an infertile hybrid between a horse and a donkey, reputed to have the intelligence of the horse and the stamina of the donkey.


Have a mate we call donkey dick, and the above quote is apt for intelligence as well :lol:


----------

